
Writing udev rules for development boards (2016) - luu
https://lab.whitequark.org/notes/2016-11-20/writing-udev-rules-for-development-boards/
======
jhallenworld
Well one thing missing is ENV{ID_MM_DEVICE_IGNORE}="1" for /dev/ttyACM
devices. This should really be the default, IMHO. Otherwise Linux tries to
send AT commands to what it thinks is a modem device, but which is probably a
serial port.

There is more: a nice property of FTDI devices is that they have unique serial
numbers. So if you want specific cables to match to specific device names you
can do it with ATTRS{serial}=="A106YEUY", SYMLINK+="my_special_device"

On the other hand, FTDI is ruined by its own success. Lattice Diamond (an FPGA
tool) takes over all FTDI devices. So it's a good idea to keep a CP2102 or
Prolific USB to serial adapter just in case you want a serial port and an FPGA
programmer on the same system.

